# Copyright phrases



## Ibr (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello!

A friend has requested a photo of mine. He asked for my permission to print it and put it in his office; I would like to send him the photo, however, what should I add (if any) after the Copyright phrase -that I intend to embed at the bottom of the photo? I was thinking of mentioning his name, but what would be the usual "practice" in this case (eg. c _my name_ for _his name_)?

Thank you.

P.S. I hope I am posting this on the right forum, otherwise, I apologize and would appreciate any advice.


----------



## skieur (Jan 12, 2011)

Why not simply have him pay for a print that you make and sign?

skieur


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2011)

Your profile doesn't show what country you are in.

In the US, the US Copyright Offices Circular #3 http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ03.pdf shows that a copyright statement is:

© 2011 Name of Copyright Owner (you). The clients name would not be shown on the photo.

The date is actually supposed to be the year of first publication or the year the image was made, not the year the print was made. So if your photo was first published in 2010 the copyright statement would read:© 2010 Your Name Here.


----------



## PASM (Jan 13, 2011)

The photo-hosting website i use, displays the following statement on user pages:
 © All Rights Reserved [photographer's name]


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2011)

PASM said:


> The photo-hosting website i use, displays the following statement on user pages:
> © All Rights Reserved [photographer's name]


All Right Reserved has little meaning here in the US, but it does in most of the rest of the world.

Your profile also doesn't indicate your location.

You might want to peruse Circular #38: http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ38a.pdf and investigate 'Moral rights'.


----------



## PASM (Jan 13, 2011)

OK. Do you think it's really necessary to put a copyright statement on the print in this situation?


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2011)

It depends what country the OP is in.


----------



## PASM (Jan 13, 2011)

I mean on the picture. I'd find that aesthetically unappealing. Wouldn't you?


----------



## orljustin (Jan 14, 2011)

You don't need to put any statement on it if it's a print for a friend.  You could even be nice and not mar it with any sort of signature or anything.  Unless you're just trying to appear "professional".


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 14, 2011)

^ that.


----------

